# How do you carry your EDC light?



## Doug (Apr 28, 2011)

I usually carry a single cell, usually 1 RCR123, light, like the Nitecore IFE1 I am carrying today, in my jeans watch pocket....

How about. You?


----------



## Ri22o (Apr 28, 2011)

I carry a Nitecore EX10 with pocket clip, clipped inside my left hand pocket. I just picked up a Quark Turbo X, and haven't quite figured out how I am going to carry it yet.


----------



## lasermax (Apr 28, 2011)

I carry a e1b surefire in my shirt pocket and my lx2 or e2dl in my nite ize pouch


----------



## JS_280 (Apr 29, 2011)

I wear LA Police Gear's "Operator" pants which have front "suit pockets". I carry a Quark AA Tactical in the front left "suit" pocket and either a QMiniX 123 or a ZL H51Fw in my right front pocket. I also carry a Quark AA^2 Tactical in my EDC trauma kit and Innova Microlight on my keys.


----------



## herosemblem (Apr 29, 2011)

My 2-celled primary EDC light (LX2/PT2L) is clipped in my left pocket. My 1-celled backup EDC light (E1B/PT1L/Storm) is clipped in my right pocket.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 29, 2011)

Solarforce L2p, with a Kerberos Triple High-CRI Dropin, in my left pocket with my keys and Leatherman Skeletool. Gets roughed up real quick in there.


----------



## Roger999 (Apr 29, 2011)

Night time carry = E1E clipped to pocket and G3 on V70 holster.

Daytime carry = Surefire C2/G2 in pocket.


----------



## Xacto (Apr 29, 2011)

Surefire V21 pouch at the belt for one of the 6P or the G2, a Surefire Z2 in the vest pocket.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 29, 2011)

HDS 200 in left pocket (deep carry no clip)
PD30 or P20C2 MKII holstered on belt left side (weak side)
Fenix E05 XPG on keychain
Benchmade 551 clipped right pocket
Kahr P9 in Safariland paddle holster right side

Thats what I EDC everyday along with my phone inside my carpenters pants pocket and wallet in rear pocket.


----------



## Ishango (Apr 29, 2011)

I usually carry a CR123A or AA light in my right front jeans pocket. Mostly my Clicky 120E, or my SC51w or Quark Mini AA or Mini 123 S2.

I also often carry a AAA light in my jeans watch pocket (either a E05 or iTP A3 EOS upgrade). Then I've also got a Photon MicroLight II and E01 on my keychain.


----------



## slimshaneee (Apr 30, 2011)

I keep a 4sevens minix on my keychain, dangling from a beltloop.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Apr 30, 2011)

5th pocket - Jeans.... Or sometimes if I'm going 3P sized, I'll clip it to my left front pocket...


----------



## parnass (Apr 30, 2011)

EDC light usually carried in a shirt pocket -- occasionally in a belt holster.

Spare battery for EDC light in back pants pocket.

A 1xAAA backup light always in the pants watch pocket.
Coin cell light hangs on jacket zipper.


----------



## ScottG (Apr 30, 2011)

HDS Rotary or 4Sevens MiNiX in left front pocket deep carry and a Fenix LD01 or E01 on a keychain - depending on the vehicle that day.

(Along with the lights, I carry a BM Bone Collector 15030 or a SOG Vulcan mini tanto clipped into the right front pocket. I'll carry a Spyderco 3 slip joint if I'm in a suit.)


----------



## Glock27 (May 1, 2011)

ZebraLight SC60w clipped in off side front pocket.

G27


----------



## Sparky's Magic (May 1, 2011)

Right Top Pocket (Cargoes) : HDS 140Ex. AW RCR. S/F FO4 Beam Diffuser - Deep carry, Unclipped.

Left Top Pocket, clipped to Inside flap of smaller pocket. Surefire lego: E2E With VME head and Z68 tail. Malkoff M61L. Older body takes a 17670 cell from the head end. Body gray HA. head and tail black HA. I quite like this set-up but this light will change, tomorrow to a Z/L.SC60W. perhaps, clipped or maybe a nice FiveMega 1x18500 with Malkoff's M61W. and AW's 18500 cell. Deep carry, no clip, or maybe...

The HDS is always there but I've never used the clip. :twothumbs These Cargoes have 11 pockets and recently I lost a Quark Ti mini 123 in one of the zippered inside pockets. I could feel it but could not find my way in: It was pretty embarrassing, as I was trying to fish it out to show it to a fellow CPFer. after an appropriate build up.


----------



## MWClint (May 1, 2011)

today it's the EX10 with the Droid Carabiner clipped to my belt loop of my jeans.
the EX10 has a high cri seoul, tritium, gun blued piston, gun blued clip, crenelated Ti bezel, gitd lens oring... carabiner also has a red sak classic on it.


----------



## think2x (May 1, 2011)

Most of my EDC's I carry clipped in my left front pocket bezel down. My C2 is the only one I bezel up carry there. Sometimes I carry my Solarforce L2P w/ high CRI "linger special" in an AKJ Concealco holster.


----------



## OfficerSheepDog (May 1, 2011)

4sevens Preon 1 with 10440 and Benchmade 930 Kulgera in Right side pocket.

4sevens SS Revo S2 on keychain.

Soon to be replaced preon 1 with Zebralight SC60w

Oh yeah cant wait for this puppy.


----------



## mjn (May 1, 2011)

Mi-5, in my front pocket.


----------



## maskman (May 1, 2011)

At work I carry my light holstered. The rest of the time my choice for the day is clipped inside the right front pants pocket.

Whether at work or play there's always a keychain light right where one would expect it to be and occasionally a 38DD rides along in my watch pocket.


----------



## Ian2381 (May 2, 2011)

LD01 SS clipped in my pants right pocket. I usually have a second light in my left pocket (Nitecore D10 / Akoray k106w / MiNi AA / Tank007 566) and a high output light in my pouch (Solarforce L2m or L2).


----------



## SgtCuts (May 2, 2011)

I usually carry my Quark MiniX 123 in my right pocket on a suspension clip but I also sometimes carry my quark 123x2 tactical R5 and my Surefire 6PX Tactical in my maxpud last resort


----------



## Southpawtact (May 2, 2011)

Quark 123 clipped to left front pants pocket, E2DL clipped to right front pants pocket, Maratac AAA on cord around my neck


----------



## kelmo (May 2, 2011)

Left front pocket reserved for either an Aeon or Arc AAA. Currently I'm pack'n a black Arc AAA GS. At night I will have something holstered to my belt or if the weather warrants a jacket with something in one of the pockets. I am currently enamored with the A2L/LX2.


----------



## kwak (May 2, 2011)

I have a ED01 that sits on my key ring.







Adds a little weight but not really noticeable. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (May 2, 2011)

Always a leather a holster. Go figure, huh?
I hate lights in my pockets, and I tend to EDC bigger lights (even the HDS is too big for me to stick in my pocket as with all the other crap... err... gear I have on, I can barely get in my pockets (though my wife and kids are great at getting my wallet out!) I had to memorize my CC number so I wouldn't have to keep reaching for my wallet every time a new light comes out.


----------



## traderdell (May 2, 2011)

Currently it's an SC51 in my jeans fifth pocket.


----------



## al93535 (May 2, 2011)

I used to Edc my quark aa regular UI with a 14500, clipped inside my front left pocket. Now I Edc my new HDS 170 clipped in the same spot.


----------



## cratz2 (May 4, 2011)

Fenix LD01 is on the keychain.

I almost always carry my old school (Seoul-modded) HDS when I'm wearing jeans or shorts. It'll fit in the watch pocket of most of my jeans, with the clip... otherwise, just clipped inside my front right pocket.


----------



## ScottFree (May 4, 2011)

Freedom Photon and Quark Mini 123 on keyring. Jetbeam BC10 in left side pocket and/or Fenix TK15 in either right cargo pocket or a belt holster.


----------



## The Freeholder (May 4, 2011)

Streamlight Nano on my keychain. Always with me.


----------



## cubegleamer (May 5, 2011)

Jetbeam BC10 w/ a lanyard in a Bill's Custom Cases wallet.


----------



## schmanto (May 10, 2011)

I carry a SureFire E1B in my backpack an a Fenix E01 on my keyring.


----------



## mminge (May 10, 2011)

I carry my Quark MiniX, right front, small jeans pocket.


----------



## lchurch (May 12, 2011)

I carry my eGear PICO lite on a keychain and my Surefire 6PX Pro in a Blade-Tech kidex belt holster.

larry


----------



## Samy (May 13, 2011)

I carry my Klarus ST20 in my pants pocket. It's a little bit long and slightly heavy so i currently have a Quark single AA tactical on order.

cheers


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (May 13, 2011)

Also, if I'm wearing a shirt with chest pockets, sometimes I'll clip it there. When I'm around the house I've got the 3P clone running an XM-L and 18350 in a V70 or whichever it is holster strapped through my belt...


----------



## Sparky's Magic (May 13, 2011)

Lately...





...but the HDS is still there in the right front pocket, unclipped. The belt is especially selected Kangaroo hide and entirely hand made incl. chambering the 6mm.P.P.C.


----------



## The Freeholder (May 13, 2011)

Streamlight Nano, so it's on my keyring.


----------



## jdboy (May 14, 2011)

I carried my TC-R2 using the pocket clip in my left front pocket. Before that I carried my NiteCore SR3 inside the same left front pocket but with a lanyard tied to it so the lanyard hung out of my pocket for quick access. I'm in the process of looking for a new EDC light and it will be carried the same way with either a pocket clip or the lanyard method. I do find that the lanyard method makes it easier to place your hand in the pocket to find keys and such though.


----------



## lightr07 (May 14, 2011)

Currently run my E1e hanging on my right pocket with the clip, with my Kershaw Chill in the pocket. Nice little EDC combo. E1e will be replaced by an E1B once I save up the other $60 for it though.


----------



## harton (May 15, 2011)

I carry my surefire 6P


----------



## Draz (May 16, 2011)

6th gen L1 with an E1B clip and tail shroud. It is clipped to a dress belt while at work and casual it is usual in my pocket.


----------



## Dude Dudeson (May 16, 2011)

Carabiner attached to my belt loop, Quark Mini AA hanging down inside my front pants pocket.

Easy and fast access, not attached to my keys, and doesn't get scratched up by other things down inside the pocket. Oh and the carabiner can function as an anti-roll device too.


----------



## bwall85 (May 16, 2011)

With jeans I typically have a BK135A Jetbeam or a Nitecore D10 or D11 in the 5th pocket.

Sometimes I'll carry one in a back pocket, but I don't like having them in a front pocket where they'll get beat up by my keys, knife, or scratch up my phone.

I like carrying some bezel-down in my back right pocket.

Or if its summer and I'm outside a lot I'll stick my E2D, MD2, MD3, 6P, C2, etc. in a cargo pocket. Thats pretty comfortable for me.


----------



## Solscud007 (May 16, 2011)

I have been spoiled by my friend, Scout24, customization. He installs mcgizmo's Universal clip to my lights.

So my light always rides in my left side front pocket deep carried.

Here is the pic from sandwich shoppe.







My Quark Ti AA looks like this one.

http://i921.photobucket.com/albums/ad56/scout24cpf/P1010440.jpg


----------



## KnOeFz (May 16, 2011)

I carry an AAA light in my jeans watch pocket, 
sometimes an rcr2 in my normal pocket, 
anything bigger only in coat pockets or backpack.


----------



## keith p (May 16, 2011)

Quark 123 no clip in my pocket. IllumimaTi on the keychain.

I expect a kydex belt holster for my microtech knife and quark AA tac to come in soon.


----------



## trgrhppy (May 16, 2011)

I carry my Zebralight SC51 clipped in my shirt pocket. Pants pockets seem to fill up with keys, knife, coins, etc. I've read here this light has an above average chance of being accidentally turned on while in a pocket. It seems less likely to happen in a shirt pocket. trgrhppy


----------



## Dave_5280 (May 16, 2011)

Mini CR2 on my keyring.


----------



## JDM_WAAAT (May 16, 2011)




----------



## bdusseau (May 17, 2011)




----------



## purelite (May 17, 2011)

wow you guys take your light EDC seriously!!! NICE rigs!!

I use a P7 clip to suspend my Fenix LD15 front left jeans pocket . I forget its there. Those clips rock!!


----------



## Cypher_Aod (May 17, 2011)

I EDC my iTP Eos A2, which i clip to my keys-pocket, chest-pocket or my belt, wherever it's least likely to be knocked off accidentally.
If i'm going somewhere that's more than walking distance, or if i know I'll be out at night, or for extended periods of time, i'll bring my backpack which contains a 2x CR123A light of some sort (i like to vary it), two or more spare CR123A cells and two extra Lithium L91's for the A2.

i like to think that i'm _reasonably_ prepared. My pack also has a small hank of Paracord, a pen-screwdriver (0 and 1 Philips, 1/8 and 5/32 flat) and an Ethernet Cable.


----------



## RBR (May 18, 2011)

.....


----------



## CSSA (May 18, 2011)

JetBeam PA01 in the inner pocket of a sport-coat's side pocket unless I know I wont be home until after dark in which case it's a toss up between a JetBeam RRT-0 or a Quark 123^2 clipped in a pants pocket. One of the things I like about carrying the RRT-0 is its stock clip is a deep carry clip. A Quark deep carry clip for the 123^2 is on back order.


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 3, 2011)

Samy said:


> I carry my Klarus ST20 in my pants pocket. It's a little bit long and slightly heavy so i currently have a Quark single AA tactical on order.
> 
> cheers


 
You gonna love that quark AA tactical. Mine has the deepcarryclip and a blue button. My all-time favorite light. Run a 14500 in it too. 
Ok my edc:I don't carry all these at once.btw
Quark AA tactical: deepcarryclipped right front pocket
Quark 123 tactical: holstered on belt. 
Quark 123 titanium w/clip: holstered mostly or sometimes I use the clip(rarely)
Quark 1232 reg:holstered always
Quark AA2tactical:holstered always. 
Nitecore ex10:clipped right front pocket
Nitecore d10: clipped right front pocket
Tiablo e3a: in watch pocket or deep in pocket with lanyard attached runs a 10440.
Maratac ss AAA: clipped in pocket or around neck without clip attached. 
Streamlight keymate titanium: on keys always. 
Surefire 6p:don't edc anymore until I bore it for 18650 and fina a holster I like. 

Nick


----------



## Nicrod (Jun 3, 2011)

Double post sorry


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 4, 2011)

Change of setup. Will be carrying a solarforce L2m R5 and Akoray k106 in backpack, a lumintop worm stainless steel and Fenix E01 in keychain and Zebralight sc50w in pocket. the akoray and E01 is my for lending lights...


----------



## jumpstat (Jun 4, 2011)

McGizmo PD-S in a Kazu holster on my belt and the Haiku clipped to my shirt pocket.


----------



## JOHNNY-FLASH (Jun 4, 2011)

Always in a good ( flap over ) holster.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jun 4, 2011)

My EDC (LiteFlux LF2XT) rides in my front pant's pocket. If additional light is needed there might be something else clipped to the other front pocket.

Geoff


----------



## jdboy (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a lanyard that I attach to the light and hook the other end to a belt loop. The first pic is my first attempt and the second is my final attachment point.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Oct 9, 2011)

My work pants have a vertical pen/stylus pocket on my front/right thigh. It has double stitching. I de-stitched the one side, so now a single AA/14500 EDC (3.5-5 inch) fits fine in that pocket. When I EDC a 2AA light that is too long and sticks out too much, I carry that in my right pocket - but I modified the pocket. I placed the EDC light in the pocket (6 inch 2xAA kind) and then sewed along the side of the inside of the pocket. So now that light will stay vertical in my interior pocket. And I still have roughly 4/5 of the rest of the pocket for loose change etc. Does anyone else out there modify any of their clothing to make EDCing better? ;-) When my wife learned that I sewed my pants in this manner, I think she rolled her eyes...


----------



## Jash (Oct 10, 2011)

Which EDC light? I have an EO5 on my keychain, an EO1 on the zipper on my manbag, a ZL SC51 inside said manbag, an EX10 SP clipped to my left pocket and another EO5 clipped to my belt loop. There's also a Quark 123 Tactical that is either in my manbag, in a pocket or in my hand being used.

Perhaps I have a problem, but at least I'm sober.


----------



## Cypher_Aod (Oct 10, 2011)

jdboy said:


> I have a lanyard that I attach to the light and hook the other end to a belt loop. The first pic is my first attempt and the second is my final attachment point.
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/azb82f.jpg
> http://i56.tinypic.com/i1d95g.jpg



That light and those knots are gorgeous, how do you tie knots like those and what light is that?


----------



## Quiksilver (Oct 10, 2011)

Preon 2 Ti

rear left pocket of work trousers.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Oct 10, 2011)

Maratec AA HA III Nat. Pocket. I prefer a belt sheath but I haven't gotten around to making one yet for my newest EDC.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Oct 10, 2011)

I use a neck lanyard. Hollowed out paracord with a breakaway. Sometimes I put my EDC in my RF pocket. V10A, Neutron 1A, or Quark 123 2.


----------



## potpot (Oct 11, 2011)

Around the house, mine's usually clipped near my front-right pocket. Outside, it's clipped inside my front-left pocket.


----------



## HotWire (Oct 11, 2011)

Preon 2 in my shirt pocket. Small Peak in my pants pocket.


----------



## threebkk (Oct 14, 2011)

bdusseau said:


>



If you don't mind me asking, what is that mount, and could you link me to the company website?


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude (Oct 15, 2011)

I have a Streamlight Microstream which is easily carried loose in a front pocket. I recently acquired a Xeno E03 which I'm beginning to like a lot but it lacks a clip and although I think it would make a good EDC, it's a bit big to carry loose comfortably.


----------



## CallmeSleeves (Oct 16, 2011)

I carry my Fenix LD20 in a Nite-Ize Universal Flashlight holster on my left side, and a Olight M30 Triton(2x18650s) in my right front pocket. Works great for me?


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 16, 2011)

I generally carry a light (SF E2E/Quark/HDS) clipped in the wrench pocket of my carpenter jeans plus I carry a Fenix Lod in a mission wallet in my front right pocket.

Sometimes I opt for a 6P/MD2 in a belt holster instead of the quark


----------



## nirrebosse (Oct 18, 2011)

Prinston tec pulsar on my keys. Very little light but better than none and very small to carry. 
Fenix LD10 mostly in my backpack but when more planned to give light in my right front jeans pocket together with my slipjoint. I karry it in its little hoster to prevent scratches on the lens and to give it a little bumpprotektion if I happen to drop it. It also has a pocketclip and a lanyard with a climbing hook so when in use I secure it into the clothes different ways.

Bosse


----------



## nirrebosse (Oct 18, 2011)

Prinston tec pulsar on my keys. Very little light but better than none and very small to carry. <BR>Fenix LD10 mostly in my backpack but when more planned to give light in my right front jeans pocket together with my slipjoint. I karry it in its little hoster to prevent scratches on the lens and to give it a little bumpprotektion if I happen to drop it. It also has a pocketclip and a lanyard with a climbing hook so when in use I secure it into the clothes different ways.

Bosse


----------



## skillet (Oct 18, 2011)

Around my neck... HDS B42 Modded with Seoul P4 emitter


----------



## BBQ Mike (Oct 18, 2011)

I have CR123 JetBeam RRT-0. It is small enough I just keep it loose in my jeans pocket. I tired the 5th/change pocket but my fingers are not quite nimble enough to quickly remove it.

Mike


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Oct 18, 2011)

Leatherman Skeletool CX and Spark SL6-800CW both in my front right pocket w/ clips.


----------



## davidt1 (Oct 18, 2011)

Main EDC light around neck: Zebralight H51w 

Backup light on keychain: Maratac AAA

This little guy serves as my flashlight, headlamp, neck light, desk lamp, overhead light, etc.


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 18, 2011)

Aeon in one of the front pockets of my Bill's Urban Wallet.


----------



## 2 die 4 (Oct 18, 2011)

UniqueFire G10 on AA's , in my front pocket or in a backpack when I'm of mountain biking!


----------



## Mikeg23 (Oct 18, 2011)

bltkmt said:


> Aeon in one of the front pockets of my Bill's Urban Wallet.


 
Hey I like that... My mission wallet seems a little crammed with bullet space pen, fenix lod, spare battery(17670 or 14500), leatherman clutch, nailclippers and tick tweezers.

Does that fit in front jeans pocket easywith room for keys still


----------



## Diablo_331 (Oct 18, 2011)

ZL SC51c with a 15mm McGizmo clip, a 1 inch length of steel chain, and a Tec P7 suspension clip. I hang it either from my belt or pocket. This keeps it from getting too banged from touching my keys at the bottom of my pocket plus helps reduce "pocket bulge".


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 19, 2011)

Mikeg23 said:


> Hey I like that... My mission wallet seems a little crammed with bullet space pen, fenix lod, spare battery(17670 or 14500), leatherman clutch, nailclippers and tick tweezers.
> 
> Does that fit in front jeans pocket easywith room for keys still



Yes, I carry my Urban Wallet in my RF pocket along with my keys. No problem.


----------



## Launch Mini (Oct 19, 2011)

Very simple, front right pant pocket. Nothing connecting it to my clothes.
If I am wearing a jacket outside, it is in my right jacket pocket.
Need to be able to access it easily.


----------



## jewlz (Oct 19, 2011)

my m20 rides in a holster on duty and am planning on pocketing a rrt 0 pretty soon


----------



## BulletProofMonk (Oct 20, 2011)

I always have so much junk in my pockets so I like to carry something small and thin so I carry my Preon 2 clipped to my right side pocket.


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2011)

I used to carry 2 phones in my pocket but I replaced 1 with the SC50W i recently bought. Even though it has a clip, I like it better just inside since it just sits there unnoticeable


----------



## bltkmt (Oct 20, 2011)

It doesn't make calls that well though. :nana:


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 21, 2011)

Surefire E1B Backup and Spyderco Urban Leaf in my right jeans pocket.

4-7s neutral Revo and SwissBianco alox rambler on my keyring in my left jeanspocket.

Not to mention the Victorinox Cadet and the Preon2 in my EDC bag. Writing this I begin to ask myself whether I am over-prepared or just totally nuts...


----------



## wagnerone (Oct 21, 2011)

New Maratac AAA making friends with the folder in my watch pocket already.


----------



## yoyoman (Jul 16, 2013)

Peak Eiger Nichia 219 mule from Oveready with ss 10180 body on my light chain. So small I can carry it in dress pants





Prometheus Ready-Made cliped to my knapsack.


----------



## TotalDbag (Jul 18, 2013)

I use the pocket clip on the lights.


----------



## musker412 (Jul 26, 2013)

E1B clipped in pocket. G2 w/ Malkoff M61LL in a Comp Tac belt holster.


----------



## Wiggle (Jul 26, 2013)

SC52, Preon 2 Ti, O'light O'pen - Loose in jeans pocket
Quark AA-T /w deep clip - Clipped inside jeans pocket
18650 lights (when I do carry them) - Jacket pocket


----------



## cbxer55 (Jul 26, 2013)

I currently carry a Fenix P1D-CE, and tote it in a small belt pouch next to my cell phone on my left hip. Opposite my Kimber CDP-II .45ACP handgun.


----------



## hkenawy (Jul 26, 2013)

still carry the pd 32 in a 5.11 pistol magazine pouch
http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Bags-Backpacks/Pouches/Single-Pistol-Mag-Pouch.html


----------



## Norm (Jul 26, 2013)

In my front pocket clipped to a belt loop.







Norm


----------



## dodgeryel (Jul 26, 2013)

I carry the nitecore ec2 in my front pocket, its a lightweight light..


----------



## kj2 (Jul 28, 2013)

Mostly in their holster. But am using the clip on some lights, more and more.


----------

